# van loan



## Gruntilda (Jan 23, 2018)

So I decided to pay off my 150,000 bell loan on my van all in one go.  After paying 50,000 bells it would not accept any more from me.  I thought you could pay off your loans all at once??


----------



## Katelyn (Jan 23, 2018)

You can, I just paid off my 150,000 in one go like 3 days ago. I'm not sure why it's doing that to you


----------



## Urchinia (Jan 23, 2018)

Maybe you can only pay $50,000 at one time? Did you try to go back in and pay more?


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 23, 2018)

I just paid off 150000 all at once, too.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 23, 2018)

It would only let me pay in 10,000 increments.  Wierd.  I will try again later.


----------



## ravenblue (Jan 23, 2018)

Gruntilda said:


> It would only let me pay in 10,000 increments.  Wierd.  I will try again later.



It did the same for me. I just kept hitting the button until the total was 150000.


----------



## Deathamabob (Jan 23, 2018)

I paid off the 150k and 200k in one go (15 clicks of 10k and 20 clicks of 10k, respectively). I can do all of the 250k now as well, if I wanted to.


----------



## Gruntilda (Jan 24, 2018)

I was able to pay off the rest the second time I tried later that day.  I don't know why it wouldn't let me the first time.


----------

